# Wishing for days gone by.



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 24, 2016)

This year was the first year in the history of knowing my hubby he did not go hunting one time. He did buy a license, just wasn't able to use it due to back problems. Thank goodness for freezers. This was last year. I was one happy wife when he came home with this truck load.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 24, 2016)

Nice deers............I thought he'd be bigger...........


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2016)

That's a nice load of God's organic protein!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2016)

Oh ... And I would take care of y'all if need be!


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 25, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Oh ... And I would take care of y'all if need be!



and folks wonder why we love Woodys ....


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 21, 2016)

That ol' poot ought to be close enough to start looking into the free lifetime license - covers everything but Ducks. It's a purty thing sits right next to my GWL.
Come up to Trackrock for the Hammmer-in and visit a bit. 
You guys coming to the Blade Show in June?


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 22, 2016)

Anvil Head said:


> That ol' poot ought to be close enough to start looking into the free lifetime license - covers everything but Ducks. It's a purty thing sits right next to my GWL.
> Come up to Trackrock for the Hammmer-in and visit a bit.
> You guys coming to the Blade Show in June?



Gonna miss the show, be surf fishing that week, but I'm pretty shore pop is going.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2016)

Getting old hurts, especially when you were in his line of work. And it only gets worse.


----------



## mattech (Feb 22, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 23, 2016)

It's always a priorities thing. I wouldn't mind fishing instead of standing behind a table 3 days straight hawking my wares. Hope you catch a bunch.
Maybe see you at the Blast later on. Splitting a booth with Scottie.


----------



## trad bow (Feb 23, 2016)

I wish him a speedy recovery. I have been laid up going on two years now. I know how much he is suffering.


----------

